# Foreign Travel 2021



## Crazyface (Jan 18, 2021)

What the best guess for travel abroad to re-commence 2021? I can't see it being allowed before the end of April at the earliest.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2021)

Australia have said it may be 2022 before their border reopens fully


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2021)

I have zero intention of going anywhere abroad this year. Even if this covid mess is quietening down here, why go on holiday to some where where it is probably still rife?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 18, 2021)

I'd love to see international travel for holidays banned until 2022, alas I think soon as it's over it will be a free for all and super spreading something will happen 

Just takes a few


----------



## Captainron (Jan 18, 2021)

I’ve booked to go to South Africa in September for 10 days. I’m hopeful it goes ahead


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 18, 2021)

When you consider that we need mass vaccinations across much of Europe, not just to do well in this country, I'm struggling to be that optimistic. I can imagine holidays being possible from May, more likely June, onwards but whether it will feel like a relaxed holiday is another thing. Not for me I don't think although that could change if things improve sufficiently. 

Taking a foreign holiday before July will be a gamble imo.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2021)

We normally go abroad but last summer we holidayed in Wales and had a great time. I'm quite happy to do the same again if foreign travel doesn't restart.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Parents had 1st Covid vaccine on weds, they had been home an hour and me ma rang saying she had seen a cruise for Dec 2021. She booked it the day after. Words fail me. Am happy she may get away, but sweet lord.

Me, Ave not even looked and have no intentions to.

I wanted a Motor home when I finished work, Missis T wasn’t that bothered. Wish I had one now.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Parents had 1st Covid vaccine on weds, they had been home an hour and me ma rang saying she had seen a cruise for Dec 2021. She booked it the day after. Words fail me. Am happy she may get away, but sweet lord.

Me, Ave not even looked and have no intentions to.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely, thousands of people crammed into a metal box. What could possibly go wrong 🤔


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2021)

Supposed to be off to le golf national this year and Greece in June.
Was thinking of pushing the greece holiday back to September and using as our honeymoon


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Lovely, thousands of people crammed into a metal box. What could possibly go wrong 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts. ☹️


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2021)

Personally I don’t have any intention of holidaying abroad this year. I think we will stick to local holidays, quite like the idea of several short breaks rather than the standard 1 holiday. However with a teacher as a wife that might be quite tricky.

We are only a few hours drive away from some very nice places so no reason not to enjoy what our own country has to offer for a while.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2021)

Holiday in the UK and help boost the economy that is taking a battering , 

The UK has some of the most naturally beautiful areas in the world - there is so much to do , and even then have a short hope across to Ireland for some stunning coastlines , the Scottish Isles , Wales , South West

There are so many small businesses that need our help and having a holiday in the UK will do wonders for that

We have booked a little 5 day UK holiday for August


----------



## drdel (Jan 18, 2021)

I think if there is many people going abroad on holiday in the summer we can look forward to a spike when they return as few places will have vaccinated enough of their residents.


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 18, 2021)

Does Pembrokeshire count?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I’ve booked to go to South Africa in September for 10 days. I’m hopeful it goes ahead
		
Click to expand...

one way hopefully?


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 18, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Parents had 1st Covid vaccine on weds, they had been home an hour and me ma rang saying she had seen a cruise for Dec 2021. She booked it the day after. Words fail me. Am happy she may get away, but sweet lord.
		
Click to expand...

It’s once around Torbay, choose your boat.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 18, 2021)

Must admit. I love uk breaks and after Years of travelling with my old job, I have been more than happy to skip a foreign jolly for 2-3 years at a time. 

However I must admit that I am dying to get away ASAP to a foreign climate. 

Booked a trip away in April to golf in villamoura (deferred from last April) before it got bad again this winter. 

Crossing fingers it happens as I NEED sun, golf and ice Cold Super bok beer in my hand.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 18, 2021)

Trip to Le Touquet carried over from last year to end of April (maybe) and hopefully away from the crowds to Kefalos in July.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 18, 2021)

Little trip over the border to the Scottish Highlands in August and hopefully can get back to Austria for a ski trip in March 2022. Definately missed my skiing this year and last.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 18, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Little trip over the border to the Scottish Highlands in August and hopefully can get back to Austria for a ski trip in March 2022. Definately missed my skiing this year and last.
		
Click to expand...

Drooling over latest webcam images of Seefeld  HID wants to go back to try my first love X-Country, she’ll be on the loups on her own.


----------



## KenL (Jan 18, 2021)

My April flights to Algarve are cancelled.
Flights booked for July to Madeira, not that confident we'll be able to go.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			It’s once around Torbay, choose your boat.

View attachment 34552

Click to expand...

Bloody hell don’t show her that.😣


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 18, 2021)

Due to go to Cape Verde at the end of May, carried over from same time last year. I have already decided we shall be paying the small admin charge and move it back another year, or if flights cancelled getting a refund altogether.
I have no intention of trying to relax on a 2 week holiday not knowing whether I will have to isolate for 2 weeks on my return and the impact that may have on my work.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 18, 2021)

Couple of trips planned both in July, Lake Garda which was rolled over from last year.  Have also planned a trip to Scotland to do the NC500 on my motorbike.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 19, 2021)

I've got a lads golf trip booked for the end of June in this country. Will we be ok for that do you think?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I've got a lads golf trip booked for the end of June in this country. Will we be ok for that do you think?
		
Click to expand...

Every chance I reckon. There may be some restrictions, number of households mixing at a table for example but hopefully the bulk of what you would do should be manageable. The key for you is probably hotel rooms and sharing but by June I'd say it is 70:30 in your favour.

Which part of the UK are you going to?


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 19, 2021)

Sheffield. One of the lads wanted to go there and has never expressed a preference before, so off to Sheffield we go.  Any advice on courses?


----------



## GG26 (Jan 19, 2021)

We intend to head to Scotland this year assuming Nicola let’s us in.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2021)

GG26 said:



			We intend to head to Scotland this year assuming Nicola let’s us in.
		
Click to expand...

You might have company. Highly unlikely we will look to head abroad this year, given that it would involve 7 hours in a germ sharing device.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 19, 2021)

Have 2 wedding invites which would mean I'd have to travel abroad. The first one for Sweden mid-may. Feels unlikely right now. If it means I have to show a negative covid test when I get to Sweden, another one when coming back to the UK + self quarantine, then no way I'll go. 

The other is for mid September in Italy. Bit more hopeful for that one, but who knows.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 19, 2021)

Our Alaska cruise in June has been cancelled,  this was rebooked from 2020 so I've asked for our money back and suspect we will holiday in the UK until will are supposed to go to Cyprus later in the autumn,  another rebooking from 2020.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 19, 2021)

Stag do booked in Amsterdam in May.. not booked flights yet as we all kind of think its not happening, but we're all clinging on to the idea it might!

Cant afford isolation upon return with my job so we wont go abroad until that ends!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m desperate to get to Belgium for a few days with my friends for our annual beer pilgrimage but just can’t see it happening in 2021.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Sheffield. One of the lads wanted to go there and has never expressed a preference before, so off to Sheffield we go.  Any advice on courses?
		
Click to expand...

No experience of Sheffield so can't help you there. Just over the hills for you though so nice and easy, an hour, hour and a half?. I think you have a better chance with that happening than a trip to other countries within the UK. Courses are open in Scotland but you need accomodation, bars, restaurants etc and I can see that being part of the problem in some locations.


----------



## Beedee (Jan 19, 2021)

Got Portugal booked for September, carried over from a postponed September 2020.  Will cancel again if things not looking good, but I think it will be acceptable by then.  Between the weather allowing things outside, and vaccinations I think western Europe will be relatively ok by the autumn.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 19, 2021)

Our May 2020 holiday to Turkey we pushed back 12 months, we said this morning we reckon it might end up being a May 2022 holiday.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 19, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Sheffield. One of the lads wanted to go there and has never expressed a preference before, so off to Sheffield we go.  Any advice on courses?
		
Click to expand...

Hallamshire 👍


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 19, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I’m desperate to get to Belgium for a few days with my friends for our annual beer pilgrimage but just can’t see it happening in 2021. 

Click to expand...

Grote Market beer festival in Sept I believe is canceled. Shame as it’s far better than the Munich one.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 19, 2021)

Just been reminded that HID is supposed to be running in the Berlin Marathon September, yet to book anything for that.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 19, 2021)

Having been vaccinated, the world is our oyster. I think.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Grote Market beer festival in Sept I believe is canceled. Shame as it’s far better than the Munich one.
		
Click to expand...

Billies Beer Festival in Antwerp was my hope but I just can’t see it going ahead.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 19, 2021)

Would love both a ski break and a sun break at some point but tbh I think 2021 is a write off for us wrt foreign travel, have already accepted that, lowered expectation. Too much uncertainty to start booking anything. Keep an eye on 2022 instead.

Just want schooling and work etc sorted first, things back to some kind of normal, one step at a time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

Nothing planned for overseas this year - though we are hoping that Seattle and British Columbia for 3-4 weeks might be possible in the Fall.  We have good friends in Seattle who also have a place in Whistler we can use - but we are doing nothing about booking.  Meanwhile we have Cornwall for 7 days in June - overlapping with the G7 and staying in the same place (Carbis Bay) it's being held - however it is held.... That'll be fun


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Having been vaccinated, the world is our oyster. I think.
		
Click to expand...

But remember - eating contaminated oysters can be fatal...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nothing planned for overseas this year - though we are hoping that Seattle and British Columbia for 3-4 weeks might be possible in the Fall.  We have good friends in Seattle who also have a place in Whistler we can use - but we are doing nothing about booking.  Meanwhile we have Cornwall for 7 days in June - *overlapping with the G7 and staying in the same place (Carbis Bay) it's being held* - however it is held.... That'll be fun 

Click to expand...

I'm amazed you are allowed to be there. On another point, do you want to be there? Security will be so heightened then that moving around will be a nightmare.

Enjoy by the way, wherever you get to.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm amazed you are allowed to be there. On another point, do you want to be there? Security will be so heightened then that moving around will be a nightmare.

Enjoy by the way, wherever you get to.
		
Click to expand...

We only just realised...fortunately the summit is 11th-13th and we are there 12th-19th June...so hopefully much of the fuss and security will have passed for the majority of our time there.  However thinking I'll ping the owner (friends of a close friend) just to confirm all will be OK.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nothing planned for overseas this year - though we are hoping that Seattle and British Columbia for 3-4 weeks might be possible in the Fall.  We have good friends in Seattle who also have a place in Whistler we can use - but we are doing nothing about booking.  Meanwhile we have Cornwall for 7 days in June - overlapping with the G7 and staying in the same place (Carbis Bay) it's being held - however it is held.... That'll be fun 

Click to expand...

Good luck with Carbis Bay if you are there during the G7 you won’t be able to move, the infrastructure struggles during normal times. The beach area will be a no go area. You’ll be better of further north of the county or around the Falmouth area. Even West Cornwall GC is being suggested as as heliport.

Just seen your next post, but others beware.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But remember - eating contaminated oysters can be fatal...

Click to expand...

Especially if you choke on a Pearl. 🥴


----------



## Beedee (Jan 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Meanwhile we have Cornwall for 7 days in June - overlapping with the G7 and staying in the same place (Carbis Bay) it's being held - however it is held.... That'll be fun 

Click to expand...

A few years ago I played a round at St Pierre while the Nato summit was happening at Celtic Manor.  A few of the big wigs were staying at St Pierre.  The place was crawling with _very_ heavily armed police.  Quite strange to have half a dozen people with machine guns and snipers rifles watching you play.  There was no bother tho - just an ID check and search of the car when we arrived.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 19, 2021)

A week in Filey and a week in Bamburgh for us this summer. Clubs will be coming on both trips


----------



## GB72 (Jan 19, 2021)

Certainly not booking anything but may look at something long haul in October/November depending on how things stand at the time.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 19, 2021)

Nephews wedding in New Jersey in May is realistically unlikely, the wedding will probably go ahead with the celebrations delayed 12 months.

Hopefully we can manage to get to our annual Sweden vs The Rest of the World golf meet in Spain September time, the 20th anniversary having been postponed in 2020.

In terms of a family holiday, we're hoping we can get to the Lakes some time soon for a weekend and maybe a week or so later in the year.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 19, 2021)

I love the UK. it is amazing like others have stated, however, I hate brits. Idiots. We did the lake district 2020 summer, it was hell. Going to be worse in 2021 if we get some freedom. 

I want somewhere no one knows about!! We did get an air bnb last year in devon, may have to trek down there and find some hidden gems away from the masses. 

AND YES I DO UNDERSTAND THE IRONY OF MY ATTITUDE!


----------



## oxymoron (Jan 19, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Sheffield. One of the lads wanted to go there and has never expressed a preference before, so off to Sheffield we go.  Any advice on courses?
		
Click to expand...

As D4S says Hallamshire is good , also Beauchief is not too bad .
As a Sheffield lad i would never have thought of us as a tourist destination in a million years


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 19, 2021)

My 80 year old pal and his wife have been stuck / staying in Dubai since before Christmas, fortunately his son is footing the bill, phew!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm amazed you are allowed to be there. On another point, do you want to be there? Security will be so heightened then that moving around will be a nightmare.

Enjoy by the way, wherever you get to.
		
Click to expand...

A few years ago, when Blair was PM and Brown the Chancellor, I was at a company event at the Boca Raton Club in Florida. Played golf the day before it kicked off and as we were playing saw a fleet of black SUVs arrive. Must be some big wigs here, one of my American colleagues said. Next day I was in the conference area standing outside the meeting room having a coffee chatting to one of my American colleagues, and Gordon Brown walked right past, entirely on his own. "See that guy", I said to my colleague, "He's going to be the next Prime Minister of the UK". Then Alan Greenspan walked past with a small entourage. Turned out to was a meeting of the G7 or whatever number it then was's finance ministers. Didn't disturb us in the slightest.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 19, 2021)

My mate just sent me his itinerary for the coming year


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2021)

Ethan said:



			A few years ago, when Blair was PM and Brown the Chancellor, I was at a company event at the Boca Raton Club in Florida. Played golf the day before it kicked off and as we were playing saw a fleet of black SUVs arrive. Must be some big wigs here, one of my American colleagues said. Next day I was in the conference area standing outside the meeting room having a coffee chatting to one of my American colleagues, and Gordon Brown walked right past, entirely on his own. "See that guy", I said to my colleague, "He's going to be the next Prime Minister of the UK". Then Alan Greenspan walked past with a small entourage. Turned out to was a meeting of the G7 or whatever number it then was's finance ministers. Didn't disturb us in the slightest.
		
Click to expand...

The event in Cornwall is going to be all of the big boys, not the finance guys. That means more protestors, more potential for terrorist attacks. I'm surprised your event was quite so relaxed but I can't see Cornwall being as chilled. For starters it could well be President Joe's first trip to the UK.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 19, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The event in Cornwall is going to be all of the big boys, not the finance guys. That means more protestors, more potential for terrorist attacks. I'm surprised your event was quite so relaxed but I can't see Cornwall being as chilled. For starters it could well be President Joe's first trip to the UK.
		
Click to expand...

I know, but it is odd when you are somewhere far away from home and you spot someone like that ambling by. If they try to really contain the G7 for security purposes, it might not be too bad if you are a wee bit away from it.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 19, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I love the UK. it is amazing like others have stated, however, I hate brits. Idiots. We did the lake district 2020 summer, it was hell. Going to be worse in 2021 if we get some freedom.

I want somewhere no one knows about!! We did get an air bnb last year in devon, may have to trek down there and find some hidden gems away from the masses.

AND YES I DO UNDERSTAND THE IRONY OF MY ATTITUDE!
		
Click to expand...

N Devon is a lot quieter than the south and Cornwall as long as your happy with great walks and big beaches with good pub grub


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2021)

IoM TT has already been cancelled for this year.  Was hoping to go next year but I suspect with any pre-bookings from this year held over it might be a struggle.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 19, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I love the UK. it is amazing like others have stated, however, I hate brits. Idiots. We did the lake district 2020 summer, it was hell. Going to be worse in 2021 if we get some freedom.

I want somewhere no one knows about!! We did get an air bnb last year in devon, may have to trek down there and find some hidden gems away from the masses.

AND YES I DO UNDERSTAND THE IRONY OF MY ATTITUDE!
		
Click to expand...

As someone who lives on the very edge of the Lake District National Park we give it a big miss in summer. 

Western Lakes around Loweswater, Crummock and Buttermere are quietest as well as the Buttermere valley being the best part of the whole Lake District. Windermere area is just grid locked and to be avoided at all costs.

We prefer to holiday in the Scottish Highlands, same beauty but on a much bigger scale and so much quieter, the threat of midges ensures that.

Also enjoyed some superb weather at times and had the option of a short trip to the coast and almost empty beaches


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 19, 2021)

saving_par said:



			As someone who lives on the very edge of the Lake District National Park we give it a big miss in summer.

Western Lakes around Loweswater, Crummock and Buttermere are quietest as well as the Buttermere valley being the best part of the whole Lake District. Windermere area is just grid locked and to be avoided at all costs.

We prefer to holiday in the Scottish Highlands, same beauty but on a much bigger scale and so much quieter, the threat of midges ensures that.

Also enjoyed some superb weather at times and had the option of a short trip to the coast and almost empty beaches
		
Click to expand...

We visit the MIL in Bothel normally 3 times a year, Christmas, Easter and during the summer holidays. As you say some places are packed but If you stay North of Keswick it’s not too bad...there are a lot of good walks, decent pubs and friendly people.👍


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 19, 2021)

We have booked two weeks in North Devon for June and as has been said it is much quieter than the south coast.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 19, 2021)

I would be happy with being allowed to visit our flat on the South Coast. I doesn't take much to make me happy.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 19, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			We have booked two weeks in North Devon for June and as has been said it is much quieter than the south coast.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you staying


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2021)

Am I being dense (possibly), but once we come out of lockdown, possibly into a tier system, if people start travelling again, isn't the cycle going simply start over


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 19, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Am I being dense (possibly), but once we come out of lockdown, possibly into a tier system, if people start travelling again, isn't the cycle going simply start over
		
Click to expand...

Who really knows, the only alternative is for all travel including within the UK to be banned.


----------



## smange (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m hoping Australia will open their borders later this year as we are hoping to get out there for Xmas this year to eventually see our first granddaughter after our trip in August was cancelled. Hopefully with the vaccine we might start seeing some travel open up by end of summer.


----------



## IainP (Jan 19, 2021)

oxymoron said:



			As D4S says Hallamshire is good , also Beauchief is not too bad .
As a Sheffield lad i would never have thought of us as a tourist destination in a million years 

Click to expand...

I always recall the entry in the travel guide:
Like Rome, Sheffield is built on seven hills. The similarity ends there.
😁😂😉


----------



## BrianM (Jan 19, 2021)

Dubai booked for October, so here’s hoping we will be ok by then 😀


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

oxymoron said:



			As D4S says Hallamshire is good , also Beauchief is not too bad .
As a Sheffield lad i would never have thought of us as a tourist destination in a million years 

Click to expand...

I’ve been recommended to visit Joro for a meal , supposed to be excellent modern grub


----------



## oxymoron (Jan 20, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I’ve been recommended to visit Joro for a meal , supposed to be excellent modern grub
		
Click to expand...

Sorry cant help with that one ,, not been any where for a year now so a bit out of touch with the hospitality scene.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 20, 2021)

oxymoron said:



			As D4S says Hallamshire is good , also Beauchief is not too bad .
As a Sheffield lad i would never have thought of us as a tourist destination in a million years 

Click to expand...

I must admit I agree, but the area seems well catered for on the golf front.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 20, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Am I being dense (possibly), but once we come out of lockdown, possibly into a tier system, if people start travelling again, isn't the cycle going simply start over
		
Click to expand...

I would hope that the government will block all travel over a certain distance until the vunerable have had their second jab. And block all foreign travel until the over 50,s have had second jab


----------



## Slab (Jan 20, 2021)

If its ever deemed a safe destination, I'm hoping for a trip to the UK this year


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I’ve booked to go to South Africa in September for 10 days. I’m hopeful it goes ahead
		
Click to expand...

So are your neighbours😳😳😳


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2021)

We had two holidays booked for this year, both cancelled.
Dominican Republic in May, I cancelled it some time ago.
France in July, carried over from last year, now cancelled again and pushed to 2022.
Have a trip to Wales planned for July now, hopefully that will still be able to go ahead.


----------



## hovis (Jan 20, 2021)

I don't understand this "it's not worth the risk catching it and bringing it back". We are the one of the worst countries in the world for infections and deaths.  You are safer in turkey than you are here.

As soon as its allowed I'm prepared to go wherever I can.  I was hoping to get to the alps before the snow disappears but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 20, 2021)

hovis said:



			I don't understand this "it's not worth the risk catching it and bringing it back". We are the one of the worst countries in the world for infections and deaths.  You are safer in turkey than you are here.

As soon as its allowed I'm prepared to go wherever I can.  I was hoping to get to the alps before the snow disappears but I'm not holding my breath
		
Click to expand...

Surely the risk is being sat on a plane for 3 to 5 hours each way?


----------



## hovis (Jan 20, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Surely the risk is being sat on a plane for 3 to 5 hours each way?
		
Click to expand...

Planes have possitve pressure ventilation.    In English it means your dirty covid breath goes straight up into the system (filtered). That doesn't eliminate the risk of surfaces though.  However, most likely you'll need a negative test to travel anyway.
I'm not saying it's risk free but compared to the risks I take on a daily basis at work it's a risk worth taking


----------



## oxymoron (Jan 20, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I must admit I agree, but the area seems well catered for on the golf front.
		
Click to expand...

You are right there, there are loads of course's around in a short radius , Lindrick is not too far away as well , always seemed to have a good reputation but never been myself.
I think within 8 miles from home i have a choice of 6 or 7 , a mix of muni and members clubs.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm hoping to venture north of the border during mid to late summer and see my little sister. Apparently she has a list of jobs for me.
So fix the shelf in the morning, golf in the afternoon somewhere and a fish supper for tea. Braw


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2021)

hovis said:



			Planes have possitve pressure ventilation.    In English it means your dirty covid breath goes straight up into the system (filtered). That doesn't eliminate the risk of surfaces though.  However, most likely you'll need a negative test to travel anyway.
I'm not saying it's risk free but compared to the risks I take on a daily basis at work it's a risk worth taking
		
Click to expand...

For sure. All those tennis players flying to the Aussie open, in their bubbles, negative test before the flight, and now isolating in hotels for 14 days. 72 of them. Because 4 people on 3 separate flights had covid by the time they got to Aus, despite a negative test before flying. Safe as.
Bung in about 10k people a day going through the airport, security queues, waiting lounges, security and passport control at the other end, taxis, restaurants, toilets. Yep, safe as. Can't see how flying isn't safer than Asda.


----------



## hovis (Jan 20, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			For sure. All those tennis players flying to the Aussie open, in their bubbles, negative test before the flight, and now isolating in hotels for 14 days. 72 of them. Because 4 people on 3 separate flights had covid by the time they got to Aus, despite a negative test before flying. Safe as.
Bung in about 10k people a day going through the airport, security queues, waiting lounges, security and passport control at the other end, taxis, restaurants, toilets. Yep, safe as. Can't see how flying isn't safer than Asda.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take my chances with a plane of tested people in a filtered box over a trip to the supermarket or a day at work surrounded by people that spend their day mixing with the public


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Where are you staying
		
Click to expand...

A small village called Sheepwash, south of Great Torrington.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 20, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Have a trip to Wales planned for July now, hopefully that will still be able to go ahead.
		
Click to expand...

James will be pleased


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2021)

Captainron said:



			James will be pleased
		
Click to expand...

He's excited
#punchaspaniard


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 20, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			A small village called Sheepwash, south of Great Torrington.
		
Click to expand...

Positioned nicely between 4 golf courses, good planning.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 20, 2021)

Got a week in Rhodes booked in October,  took a bit of a gamble booking it but wanted to get in before prices went crazy later on if/when things start moving again. I imagibe by then there will be a vaccine passport/ negative airport test type thing going on


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 30, 2021)

Still hoping to make it too Le Golf National later this year, that's been cancelled 3 times already!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 30, 2021)

jobr1850 said:



			Supposed to be in South Africa now golfing
hopefully go next Jan / Feb now
		
Click to expand...

😡😡😡 you will get there buddy


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

jobr1850 said:



			Supposed to be in South Africa now golfing
hopefully go next Jan / Feb now
		
Click to expand...

Well worth the wait for what you had booked in.


----------



## IainP (Jan 30, 2021)

hovis said:



			I don't understand this "it's not worth the risk catching it and bringing it back". We are the one of the worst countries in the world for infections and deaths.  You are safer in turkey than you are here.

As soon as its allowed I'm prepared to go wherever I can.  I was hoping to get to the alps before the snow disappears but I'm not holding my breath
		
Click to expand...

I agree that quote is a bit odd, and I agree things are pretty grim here in the UK. I would suggest though (as others have) that comparing countries is not a perfect science. For example, from the stats that are recorded:

-Relative to population UK has had about 1.9 times the cases than Turkey 
-Relative to population UK has done about 3 times as many tests than Turkey 
How significant is that, I've no idea.

-Relative to population UK has had 5 times as many deaths than Turkey 

This sort of stat I struggle with. If the UK has had roughly double the cases then why not double the deaths. I don't think the virus knows which country it is in. Are healthcare provisions wildly different, are different virus mutations more prevalent, is the general Turk population more resilient to the virus, are the numbers recorded not accurate.
Who knows, not I. 
But this sort of stuff leads me to be less confident than yourself. Fair play to you.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 30, 2021)

hovis said:



			I don't understand this "it's not worth the risk catching it and bringing it back". We are the one of the worst countries in the world for infections and deaths.  You are safer in turkey than you are here.

As soon as its allowed I'm prepared to go wherever I can.  I was hoping to get to the alps before the snow disappears but I'm not holding my breath
		
Click to expand...

Alps? This ski season. No chance. 

The UK may be pretty bad, but going through an airport, sitting on a plane and then through another airport at the other end adds a whole lot more risk. Turkey may be safer ince you get there, depending on who else is there and where they came from, but you have to get there and back as well. I wouldn't get your suitcase out for a while yet.


----------



## hovis (Jan 30, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Alps? This ski season. No chance. 

The UK may be pretty bad, but going through an airport, sitting on a plane and then through another airport at the other end adds a whole lot more risk. Turkey may be safer ince you get there, depending on who else is there and where they came from, but you have to get there and back as well. I wouldn't get your suitcase out for a while yet.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh I've accepted the fact I won't be skiing this Year.   They've have so much snow this year already.  Just hoping my trip to gleneagles in May is still going to happen


----------



## Ethan (Jan 30, 2021)

IainP said:



			I agree that quote is a bit odd, and I agree things are pretty grim here in the UK. I would suggest though (as others have) that comparing countries is not a perfect science. For example, from the stats that are recorded:

-Relative to population UK has had about 1.9 times the cases than Turkey
-Relative to population UK has done about 3 times as many tests than Turkey
How significant is that, I've no idea.

-Relative to population UK has had 5 times as many deaths than Turkey

This sort of stat I struggle with. If the UK has had roughly double the cases then why not double the deaths. I don't think the virus knows which country it is in. Are healthcare provisions wildly different, are different virus mutations more prevalent, is the general Turk population more resilient to the virus, are the numbers recorded not accurate.
Who knows, not I.
But this sort of stuff leads me to be less confident than yourself. Fair play to you.
		
Click to expand...

Age distribution of the population, probably. Turkey has <10% of population over age 65, UK has 18%. Even bigger difference in older age groups.


----------



## IainP (Jan 30, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Age distribution of the population, probably. Turkey has <10% of population over age 65, UK has 18%. Even bigger difference in older age groups.
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's plausible 👍
Maybe I'm missing it but a shame this sort of stuff isn't more prevalent in the media rather than the obsession with headline numbers.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 31, 2021)

Speaking to family in Australia, they're expecting their borders to remain closed to international travellers (except Kiwis) for the rest of 2021.

So looks like my family trip to Oz will be 2022 (was supposed to go last July/August). 

Can't see Europe being an option this summer either; we're looking at UK holidays this year.


----------



## IainP (Jan 31, 2021)

- I'm planning a holiday in Europe this year
- Where are you going?
- Bognor Regis

_courtest of Morecambe & Wise, a long time ago_
Sorry PieMan, couldn't resist 😉


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 6, 2021)

Well, the real reason for asking was that I'd booked flights with.....Ryanair for Easter. Yes, well hindsight is a wonderful thing and I booked in July when everything was super duper. Despite Ryanair offering free (cost) change to flights, we decided to sweat it out. Well, the flights have been moved +/- 5 hours so......FULL REFUND can be had. I've applied, and will not be re-booking until we are all clear. Hopefully next year now.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Well, the real reason for asking was that I'd booked flights with.....Ryanair for Easter. Yes, well hindsight is a wonderful thing and I booked in July when everything was super duper. Despite Ryanair offering free (cost) change to flights, we decided to sweat it out. Well, the flights have been moved +/- 5 hours so......FULL REFUND can be had. I've applied, and will not be re-booking until we are all clear. Hopefully next year now.
		
Click to expand...

last sept/October daughter went to a travel agent re booking a holiday for next month. They pushed Mexico and said all would be well. We have changed an already rebooked trip to Normandy in April to September. Watch this space on that one.


----------



## smange (Feb 6, 2021)

PieMan said:



			Speaking to family in Australia, they're expecting their borders to remain closed to international travellers (except Kiwis) for the rest of 2021.

So looks like my family trip to Oz will be 2022 (was supposed to go last July/August).

Can't see Europe being an option this summer either; we're looking at UK holidays this year.
		
Click to expand...

What’s making your family think that mate?  

We were supposed to be out there last august as well to see first granddaughter and were hoping to get out for Christmas this year but had hoped they might start opening up towards October time once the vaccine has been well distributed!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

smange said:



			What’s making your family think that mate? 

We were supposed to be out there last august as well to see first granddaughter and were hoping to get out for Christmas this year but had hoped they might start opening up towards October time once the vaccine has been well distributed!
		
Click to expand...

My lad had a couple of years working out there on solar farms. He is desperate to get back out there and has been keeping a close eye on the situation. From what he has been hearing, it does go along the same lines of what Pieman has said ☹️


----------



## Wilson (Feb 7, 2021)

My brother is in Sydney, his FiL was a senior civil servant in the Aus government so has good contacts, he’s saying 2022 before they re-open, it may change if the rest of the world get it under control.

My mum is trying to organise a visit, so we’ve been keeping an eye on it.


----------



## smange (Feb 7, 2021)

Wilson said:



			My brother is in Sydney, his FiL was a senior civil servant in the Aus government so has good contacts, he’s saying 2022 before they re-open, it may change if the rest of the world get it under control.

My mum is trying to organise a visit, so we’ve been keeping an eye on it.
		
Click to expand...

My two sons are in Sydney area as well and of course the granddaughter! As I said earlier we were hoping to get Xmas out there this year but maybe we have to wait a bit longer if you guys are right. 

Ah well never mind, at least have an Irish summer to look forward to again ☔️


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 7, 2021)

smange said:



			Ah well never mind, at least have an Irish summer to look forward to again ☔️
		
Click to expand...

Caravaning around the UK.....?? Thought travel was being restricted 😀😳

Sorry, couldn't resist the quip.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm looking at a trip to Oz around Dec/Jan but reading some of the comments on here that may be a bit optimistic 😢


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 7, 2021)

smange said:



			What’s making your family think that mate? 

We were supposed to be out there last august as well to see first granddaughter and were hoping to get out for Christmas this year but had hoped they might start opening up towards October time once the vaccine has been well distributed!
		
Click to expand...

The problem is whilst we are vaccinating well ATM other parts of the world aren't so much until we all get the mindset it's us Vs the virus not us Vs another country's method of dealing with the virus the better because until the world has it beat we can't risk rushing back to "normal"


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 7, 2021)

Watching TV this morning seems like they (AZ) are already working on the vaccine against the South African strain and will be ready to vaccinate in the Autumn. This could go on and on and on.......


----------



## KenL (Feb 7, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Watching TV this morning seems like they (AZ) are already working on the vaccine against the South African strain and will be ready to vaccinate in the Autumn. This could go on and on and on.......
		
Click to expand...

Is there proof that the current vaccines do not protect against the SA strain?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

KenL said:



			Is there proof that the current vaccines do not protect against the SA strain?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-55967767

Dont know if this May answer some of your questions Ken 👍


----------



## KenL (Feb 7, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-55967767

Dont know if this May answer some of your questions Ken 👍
		
Click to expand...

Oops!  Just saw online Oxford think they already have a formula that will work. Approval by autumn.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 7, 2021)

KenL said:



			Is there proof that the current vaccines do not protect against the SA strain?
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is although you may still catch the new virus strain, you will still be protected by the vaccine against any serious reaction/hospitalisation.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

bobmac said:



			My understanding is although you may still catch the new virus strain, you will still be protected by the vaccine against any serious reaction/hospitalisation.
		
Click to expand...

Saw a bit of a programme the other night re the Oxford AZ folk and there response to the new strains. It was amazing, it’s like they take this challenge personally. Fantastic to see folk like this excelling.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 7, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Saw a bit of a programme the other night re the Oxford AZ folk and there response to the new strains. It was amazing, it’s like they take this challenge personally. Fantastic to see folk like this excelling.
		
Click to expand...

The need to update the vaccine has been known from the start. From a technical point of view, it is fairly easy to do, and can be done quickly. The main delay will be approval, but FDA in the US have recently issued a statement that basically says they will work with companies and will not need full regulatory packages, so this is going to become like the OS updates for your phone or computer, they will drop every now and again and you will be advised to get them to maintain full functionality and safety. 

In time, we will hopefully build up a cumulative immunity that fills in some of the spaces in between. This is basically what happens with flu. Most people don't get the vaccine but don't get the illness either despite almost certainly being espoused to it because it is endemic in the community.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 7, 2021)

JamesR said:



			I’ve been recommended to visit Joro for a meal , supposed to be excellent modern grub
		
Click to expand...

Joro was very good when I went, it’s tasting menu but you can guide them a bit if there are things you don’t like/don’t eat, went with the paired wines would recommend


----------

